# Losing Place



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have had this problem several times. I open up to begin reading where I left off the night before, only instead of opening where I last read......it is far back earlier in the book. This morning this happened.....the book I was reading had gone back to 5% and yet when I finally found where I had left off last night, it was at 22%. Why does it do this?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think what has happened to me could account for that much discrepancy.  I have a cover and I found that if I did not invoke sleep (slide power switch momentarily to invoke sleep), if I closed the cover but accidentally pressed on the area of a page forward/back button or the 5-way thingie,  the k3 would change its location a few pages.  You know, grabbing the cover by the edges would press the page buttons.  So now I put it to sleep when putting down the k3.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

ff2 said:


> I don't think what has happened to me could account for that much discrepancy. I have a cover and I found that if I did not invoke sleep (slide power switch momentarily to invoke sleep), if I closed the cover but accidentally pressed on the area of a page forward/back button or the 5-way thingie, the k3 would change its location a few pages. You know, grabbing the cover by the edges would press the page buttons. So now I put it to sleep when putting down the k3.


Yes that happens to me sometimes if I forget to put it to sleep..... although I almost always put it to sleep and did so last night.

Thank you.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you shutting it off, or putting it to sleep? If you put it to sleep, it should remember the last page. If you shut it off, it will often forget.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Are you shutting it off, or putting it to sleep? If you put it to sleep, it should remember the last page. If you shut it off, it will often forget.


Putting to sleep. Normally it keeps it at the right place. This has only happened a few times.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Then it sounds like time to restart the Kindle. This fixes most niggling little problems. Easiest thing is the choose restart from the menu. Alternately, you can hold the slider switch for 15-40+ seconds until the Kindle reboots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is yours the only Kindle registered on the account?  If not, and you have 'syncing' turned on, it might be that someone else is reading the same book on a different Kindle and the 'sync to last page read' thing is tripping you up.

I pretty much always just put my Kindle to sleep -- sometimes it just falls asleep on it's own.  I've never had a problem with it losing my place.


----------

